# Tetra black water extract.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I know Tetra black water extract acidifies but does it lower the water hardness as well? I know peat is probably the best way to lower ph and kh levels naturally but it seems like no body sells peat granules anymore. Peat is one of the ingredients in this particular conditioner so I'm thinking that this could be a way to lower kh levels. Please guys let me know what you think.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yes, I use it, it's great...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unless your water is around 7.0 to start out with it will not affect pH. It won't have any effect on kH and the amount that you would need to use to lower pH will not be cost affective. Its intended more for simulation than anything. If you want a cost effective way than you want to take out your substrate and replace it with peat plates. An added bonus with peat plates is you have a great foundation for plants.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Unless your water is around 7.0 to start out with it will not affect pH. It won't have any effect on kH and the amount that you would need to use to lower pH will not be cost affective. Its intended more for simulation than anything. If you want a cost effective way than you want to take out your substrate and replace it with peat plates. An added bonus with peat plates is you have a great foundation for plants.


Hey Dr. Giggles can you explain more about this method and where I can usually find this stuff. I'm not sure what peat plates are. I was also wondering if peat granules for ponds would be ok for aquariums? I know it's not as fine as aquarium granules but I've heard of guys going this route. I don't know why nobody makes peat granules anymore for aquarium use.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ja said:


> Unless your water is around 7.0 to start out with it will not affect pH. It won't have any effect on kH and the amount that you would need to use to lower pH will not be cost affective. Its intended more for simulation than anything. If you want a cost effective way than you want to take out your substrate and replace it with peat plates. An added bonus with peat plates is you have a great foundation for plants.


Hey Dr. Giggles can you explain more about this method and where I can usually find this stuff. I'm not sure what peat plates are. I was also wondering if peat granules for ponds would be ok for aquariums? I know it's not as fine as aquarium granules but I've heard of guys going this route. I don't know why nobody makes peat granules anymore for aquarium use.
[/quote]
Peat granules is made of the same as plates. The granules for ponds would be no different. I guess they want to sell more quantity than compared for the aquarium. I noticed lately its not as easy as it used to be locating plates. I remember when drs foster and smith used to sell them but i just checked their website and they no longer offer it.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I use Peat for Ponds and it works amazing! I just put a nice big amount in my sump and my water is definately affected!


----------



## cantdrive55 (Jan 3, 2008)

Got my peat nuggets here:
http://www.petsolutions.com/Keta-Peat-Nugg...15+C100044.aspx

Put a bag full of them in my canister filter. They lowered the hardness a little bit, though not drastically. My water out of the tap registers off the scale on my test strips, with the peat, it's still high, but within the testing limits of the test strips.

The peat also gave the water a nice looking yellowish/brownish tint to it. If you're going for a natural look to your tank, the peat nuggets work well.


----------

